# Dbol only cycle



## testodave (Mar 29, 2013)

I know I know oral cycles only are a waste. I have 2 bottles of dbol and want to run it alone I don't have money for test. I was going to run 50mg a day for 4 weeks. As far as pct I was going to run Clomid 100/100/50/50. The dbol is 10mg pills so I have to take 5 a day...do I take 2 in the am and 2 before working out? Take all at once same time everyday? Thanks for the help brahs. Also should I run arimidex while I'm taking the dbol or is that unnecessary?


----------



## Z499 (Mar 29, 2013)

For 50mg a day I would would 2.5 tabs in the morning and then 2.5 tabs per workout. And I would go with aromasin for an AI over Adex


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 29, 2013)

Don't waste your time with dbol only. Save up for test.. 20ml of test e isn't expensive by any means.


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 29, 2013)

test is cheap bro... save up for test... recycle some cans or some thing


----------



## Dannie (Mar 29, 2013)

Test P is cheap, for the following cycle you'll need 1 vial of Test P. 

1    Test P 50mg EOD, 30mg dbol ED
2-4 Test P 70mg EOD, 40mg dbol ED
5    50mg dbol ED


----------



## ChiSao (Mar 29, 2013)

I've got 26 vials of Test E 250mg. collecting dust, I'll send you a few for nothing and throw in a couple sachets of SuperTest 450. Just helpin' out a fellow member. No Kiddin'! PM


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 29, 2013)

^^ I would be hesitant to take gear from someone for free with si few posts.. Jmo


----------



## gamma (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol at this!!!!  Is a  fucking joke.  Heres how this goes op sends pm,then dudes ask for money for shipping cost and his addy,  opsends  money an address and boom  quick scam


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 29, 2013)

I know right!!


----------



## Jdubs (Mar 29, 2013)

sounds like some fishy business is going on in here, but yeah don't run the oral alone ull just waste dbol and your money, save up for at least 2 bottles of Cyp or E which shouldnt be more than a 100 bucks so get your shit togather son than run your orals


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dbol only was popular in high school 20+years ago, it was the only steroid people knew about, at least where i lived anyway. keep reading man...


----------



## independent (Mar 29, 2013)

ChiSao said:


> I've got 26 vials of Test E 250mg. collecting dust, I'll send you a few for nothing and throw in a couple sachets of SuperTest 450. Just helpin' out a fellow member. No Kiddin'! PM



Pm sent! Thx bro!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Split it with me bro! PM sent too!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 29, 2013)

I love this cycle. And when is say love I really mean hate. Get a little test.  It's good for you!


----------



## shortstop (Apr 10, 2013)

Sell that garbage and buy yourself 20ml of test. And please don't PM that chump with all the gear "collecting dust". No one can be that dumb. Please tell me your not that dumb


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol there joking when they say there pming him for the gear bro. Smells like le to me


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol people never cease to amaze me


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2013)

If you're gonna run dbol only run it for 8 wks minimum. 12 weeks is possible, but make sure you load up on liv52 DS


----------



## s2h (Apr 11, 2013)

testodave said:


> I know I know oral cycles only are a waste. I have 2 bottles of dbol and want to run it alone I don't have money for test. I was going to run 50mg a day for 4 weeks. As far as pct I was going to run Clomid 100/100/50/50. The dbol is 10mg pills so I have to take 5 a day...do I take 2 in the am and 2 before working out? Take all at once same time everyday? Thanks for the help brahs. Also should I run arimidex while I'm taking the dbol or is that unnecessary?



A 20mg Ed dose of dbol for 10-12 weeks is fine...returns on it will be nice...there's nothing wrong with a dbol only cycle...you don't have to have test too make it work...


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't run dbol alone; save up for some test and you'll be much happier with the results.


----------



## s2h (Apr 11, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> Don't run dbol alone; save up for some test and you'll be much happier with the results.



and why is that?..have you ever run dbol alone?


----------



## nattydread (Apr 11, 2013)

I've ran a dbol only cycle and liked the results. It was one of my first cycles. If I remember correctly I used the old denkal dbol from mex.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> and why is that?..have you ever run dbol alone?



Chances are he hasn't. It's just the old bro science rant.


----------



## s2h (Apr 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Chances are he hasn't. It's just the old bro science rant.



I believe you are correct....


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> test is cheap bro... save up for test... recycle some cans or some thing



agreed, dont do it till you can do it right.
I think you just dont want to pin personally.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2013)

nattydread said:


> I've ran a dbol only cycle and liked the results. It was one of my first cycles. If I remember correctly I used the old denkal dbol from mex.



you body shuts down it natty test,not healthy and limits gains, have a test base.  oral only cycle is plain stupid.  its not just about minimal gains....


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> Don't run dbol alone; save up for some test and you'll be much happier with the results.



agreed


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2013)

I done deca only and dbol only like an ideot, i know its crappy. (besides the science part of it being more unhealthy)


----------



## nattydread (Apr 12, 2013)

One can run hcg during cycle to help out with the natty test levels. But if you gonna buy hcg mite as well get some test prop.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 12, 2013)

ChiSao said:


> I've got 26 vials of Test E 250mg. collecting dust, I'll send you a few for nothing and throw in a couple sachets of SuperTest 450. Just helpin' out a fellow member. No Kiddin'! PM



Are you also a Nigerian Prince?


----------



## nattydread (Apr 12, 2013)

^^^lmao


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lots of bro science in here


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 12, 2013)

DBol only cycle will yield negligible results, it's a waste of time for most people, try it and see for yourself.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 12, 2013)

My buddy blew up on dbol only cycle he normally stacks some pretty gnarly cycles but hell run dbol only every now and then


----------



## AMA Rider (Apr 12, 2013)

Ha ha, back in 85 me and my bros all ran a d-bol only cycle. Oh, we got jacked as shit, only to shrivel up, and not bang our girlfriends for awhile. The good old days


----------



## ChiSao (Apr 15, 2013)

*Lmao!*



justhav2p said:


> Are you also a Nigerian Prince?



No, I'm not a Nigerian nor a prince just a guy that wants to help someone out.  The guy is simply in need of assistance.  I will further extend my offer to include any AI's he will need and any other orals he may chose to take such as anavar, anadrol, turinabol.  Also needles and syringes without cost to him.  I'm not a supplier or any such thing; I received a big payday from Uncle Sam and splurged.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just offer straight cash to him since you want to give away your tax REFUND... I mean your big payday


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 15, 2013)

s2h said:


> A 20mg Ed dose of dbol for 10-12 weeks is fine...returns on it will be nice...there's nothing wrong with a dbol only cycle...you don't have to have test too make it work...



Agreed. 

Thank you for calling a spade and spade on this supposed (bullshit) "rule" that has invaded the net over the last 10 years. I usually have no problem when guys suggest that d-bol be used with Test...just as I usually have no problem when guys suggest that test be used with tren. But...when I hear people saying..."You must use Test with it" or..."You can't" use D-bol alone or..."You won't make any gains" or..."That is a waste of time", etc, we need to revert back to the days when advice was given, accompanied by a sound explanation for why such advice was given. At this point, anytime someon mentions running a d-bol only cycle, we are gauranteed to see at least a half-dozen people shout out "It can't be done", while offering no logical argument against it. 

Enough of this bullshit rule that was never a rule to begin with. the fact is that back in Arnols's day...in the 80's...and even into the 90's, D-bol only cycles were common...and guys coukld make good gains off of them, especially if they were relatively new to AAS. For some reason, people have no problem running an OTC product like Methadrol alone (and often making killer gains with no other additional steroids), but when it comes to d-bol...ohh shit....that can't be done...impossible...stay away...there is nothing good to be had by going down that road. Never are we offered ANY type of reasonable explanation why it is completely fine ro run a cycle of methadrol, but considerd completely absurd to run a cyle of D-bol. This reason for this is because there is no good reason for approving one and condemning the other.

In reality, many, many guys could make good gains using 50 mg of D-bol ONLY for 8-10 weeks....and get this, they are NOT in any more danger of losing their gains post-cycle, than they are when discontinuing any other steroid. Gains retention with all sterids is very similar. The only real difference is how much water the person will lose when he goes off. Since a steroid like D-bol generally causes a good amount of water retention (both sub-q & I.M.), naturally, the user is going to lose more weight post-cycle than when discontinuing a steroid like Primobolan. However, retention of actual muscle fiber will be basically the same. The confusion here is that people often don't differentiate muscle gain between water gain...and often, the intramuscular water retention component isn't even recognized. Because I.M. water is inside the muscles themselves, it cannot be seen and therefore it is indistinguishable from genuine muscle tissue. For this reason, many think the massive size increase they experience when using these AAS is due mostly to the acquisition of new muscle fiber. However, in many cases, I.M. water is responsible for a large portion of the individual's overall size gain. 

So, when the user stops using the offending drug, they lose a bunch of size within the first 1-2 weeks and then say..."this steroid sucks for keeping gains". No...the steroid does not suck for keeping gains...it is just as good as any other...the person's I.M. water level just returns back to normal, so they shrink. When it comes to D-bol, it causes a decent amount of both sub-q and I.M water retention, although it does not cause as much I.M. water retention as a steroid like Anadrol, which has long been notorious for blowing the user up in 2 weeks (mostly from I.M. water retention), only to see the person deflate (water levels return back to normal) within 2 weeks of discontinuance. As long as someone controls their estrogen levels when using D-bol, they won't hold nearly as much sub-q water as someone who has no regard for controlling estrogen. In this case, I.M. water retention will be moderate. Under these circumstances, when all is said and done, the user will be able to maintain a respectable percentage of his overall weight gains after the completion of his cycle. Most people usually feel pretty good when using D-bol, as well, so this makes it a fairly pleasant steroid to run. That is another plus to a d-bol only cycle...most guys will be happy and feel good while running it.

Now, I am not saying I recommend D-bol only cycles over other cycles, but I don't care if someone does run one and there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with it...and there sure as hell isn't any rule against it. Many guys got damn big with D-bol only cycles and many more used D-bol as their primary mass-builder, while using little to no test throughout their entire BB'ing careers. Welcome to the 70's and much of the 80's. I don't consider Arnold to be a slouch in the results department, yet D-bol was his staple...and I am positive he ran more than one d-bol only cycle...and I am also certain many of his d-bol cycles did not include testosterone....and NONE of them included the amounts of test guys use today.

The bottom line is that if someone wants to run a D-bol only cycle...fine. 99% of the guys on BB'ing boards, if they used enough D-bol, could continue making gains for a LONG time without using a single other steroid. Remember, D-bol, while not as potent as a drug like SD, is more potent on a mg to mg basis than many of the traditional steroids still in use today, including testosterone, nandrolone, boldenone, and methenolone, etc. I am done with my rant.

Note: This was not an attack against any of the guys in this thread who may have been opposed to D-bol only cycles (I don't even know who said what...I just briefly skimmed through the thread). Like I said, I do not "recommend" them myself, but I see nothing inherently "wrong" with them either. The point was that I am opposed to the continually growing mentality which teaches that D-bol should never be used alone, yet is absent of any reasonable explanation a to why. This is just my opinion and I do NOT take issue with any person who may believe otherwise. I know I can sometimes appear to be harsh towards the opinions of others which contradict my own, but that is not my intention in this thread.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks mike good post


----------



## longworthb (Apr 15, 2013)

ChiSao said:


> No, I'm not a Nigerian nor a prince just a guy that wants to help someone out.  The guy is simply in need of assistance.  I will further extend my offer to include any AI's he will need and any other orals he may chose to take such as anavar, anadrol, turinabol.  Also needles and syringes without cost to him.  I'm not a supplier or any such thing; I received a big payday from Uncle Sam and splurged.


Lmao ok cop. Negged


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 15, 2013)

Dbol is a great steroid, don't get me wrong.  It is amazing for mass and strength gains.
However, taking it by itself is setting yourself to "blow up" and then shrink, just as fast.  You want to stack long ester (or short ester would work, i guess) testosterone with it.
Use dbol as a kickstart to a cycle.


----------

